# Morrowind error messeges!! please help!



## Eneishi (Aug 10, 2009)

I installed everything fine, installed Tribunal before Bloodmoon, and when I went to play I kept getting an error saying "failed to load Snowflake: Meshes BM snow" And when I try to launch it from my desktop I get "Font 0 not found." Something to that nature. I tried re-installing it several times... idk what to do, someone help plz!


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF!
Can you post your system specs (CPU, hard drive, graphics card, RAM, PSU)?


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi Eneishi, make sure you do what Jason09 said and post your specs.

Also try uninstalling the game (and the expansions) with RevoUninstaller. Then re-install.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

This should solve the issue

* Try moving the whole "Morrowind" folder to a different location on the hard drive. If the game is installed by default to the C:/Program Files/Bethesda Softworks/Morrowind there can be many problems due to permission restrictions on this directory.
* Try running the game as an Administrator and with XP SP2 computability if required.
* Open the Morrowind.ini file (found in the installation directory) and locate the following lines:
[Archives]
Archive 0=Tribunal.bsa
Archive 1=Bloodmoon.bsa
If either of those lines are missing, copy them into that file and save.
* Make sure the Morrowind.ini file is not "Read Only".


----------

